# Fisch zu Weihnachten?



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2016)

Na, Angler  - wer bereitet Fisch (als HAUPTGANG; nicht ollen Räucherlachs als Vorspeise!!) zu Weihnachten zu?

Oder bleibt ihr doch eher bei Gans, Ente, Wild etc. statt Karpfen?

Bei mir gibbets Hirsch - ich gebs zu,................. (ausser, hallo Peter, ich krieg vorher noch meinen Biber)....


----------



## Jens76 (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fisch zu Weihnachten?*

Stör und Hecht am ersten Feiertag!

Gesendet von meinem LG-H850 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ein_Angler (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fisch zu Weihnachten?*

Natürlich gibt es Fisch, das ist bei uns Tradition zu Heiligabend, aber kein oller Karpfen sondern Kabeljau mit Möhren, Sellerie und Wurzelpetersillie. Dann noch ein Fisch den ich noch nicht gegessen habe, oder ich fange noch einen Hecht, dann gibt es den noch dazu.

Am ersten Feiertag gibt's dann wie immer Rinderrouladen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fisch zu Weihnachten?*

das find ich ja klasse!!!

Da stink ich ab mit meinem Hirsch ;-)))


----------



## Jens_74 (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fisch zu Weihnachten?*

Fisch ist köstlich aber zu Weihnachten gibt es bei uns Karnickel, Gans, Ente und Wildschwein -> und reichlich Klößeeeeeeeeeeeeee
 Danach kann ich erstmal keine mehr sehen.
 Es gibt aber hier in der Region tatsächlich viele bei denen Karpfen zubereitet wird.


----------



## Ein_Angler (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fisch zu Weihnachten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> das find ich ja klasse!!!
> 
> Da stink ich ab mit meinem Hirsch ;-)))




Aber dein Hirsch ist in der Zubereitung, damit der gut wird auch nicht ohne, für einen Laien wie mich zumindest.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fisch zu Weihnachten?*

Aber als Angler ja trotzdem irgendwie peinlich, oder?


----------



## angler1996 (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fisch zu Weihnachten?*

erlangt als Tauschgeschäft zwischen Jäger und Angler seine Berechtigung


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fisch zu Weihnachten?*

oder so ;-)))))


----------



## Ossipeter (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fisch zu Weihnachten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Na, Angler  - wer bereitet Fisch (als HAUPTGANG; nicht ollen Räucherlachs als Vorspeise!!) zu Weihnachten zu?
> 
> Oder bleibt ihr doch eher bei Gans, Ente, Wild etc. statt Karpfen?
> 
> Bei mir gibbets Hirsch - ich gebs zu,................. (ausser, hallo Peter, ich krieg vorher noch meinen Biber)....



Das ist noch am Laufen.#6


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fisch zu Weihnachten?*

Heiligabend: Hirschkalbskeule
1. Weihnachtstag: Rinderrouladen
2. Weihnachtstag: Reste essen

Fisch gibt es an Weihnachten nicht, da gönne ich den Fischen eine Schonzeit vor mir #h


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fisch zu Weihnachten?*

Leute esst mehr Cormorane |muahah:


----------



## Jose (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fisch zu Weihnachten?*

kann ich nicht sagen, kochen 12 leute leckeres aus zig ländern, ich koch nix, ich mach mir ne flotte hand: matjes-tartar mit schalotten und dill.
sauarbeit!


----------



## rippi (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fisch zu Weihnachten?*

Ich habe mir fest vorgenommen, wenn irgenwann zu Weihnachten gekochter Eier oder Smørrebrød  gereicht wird mal einen deftigen appetitsild zu essen. Vielleicht räucher ich auch mal was.


----------



## AllroundAlex (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fisch zu Weihnachten?*

Ich glaub ich lass mein Weihnachtsessen und geh zu Thomas...So ein Hirschbraten reizt mich ja auch |wavey:

Bei mir zu Hause gibt es traditionell Fisch. Wobei ich dieses Jahr mal keinen Karpfen sondern einen Zander mache. Als Vorspeise hab ich noch 2 geräucherte Barsche geplant. Beilagentechnisch bin ich mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig.

Das große Fleischessen kommt dann am 1. Da wirds dann wieder eine  Gans geben. Als Beilagen dann noch Klöße, Rosenkohl, Blaukraut und Mais. Reicht um alle satt zu bekommen 

Der 2. ist dann zum Reste essen da. Vermutlich habe ich (wie immer) für Weihnachten und den Ersten viel zu viel geplant^^


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fisch zu Weihnachten?*

Barsch und Zander, da sind wir auch schon im edlen Bereich!


----------



## STRULIK (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fisch zu Weihnachten?*

Ich versuche noch einen Zander zu Fangen. Wenns net klappt, gibts ne Ente.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fisch zu Weihnachten?*

ja, als Angler muss man manchmal flexibel sein, um nicht zu verhungern ;-)))


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fisch zu Weihnachten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Barsch und Zander, da sind wir auch schon im edlen Bereich!



Nur diese zwei?
 Bin der Meinung dass man aus fast jedem Fisch ein edles Essen machen kann.
 Sogar aus Weißfisch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fisch zu Weihnachten?*

Unwidersprochen - dass aber ein geräucherter Barsch und ein Zander was anderes ist, als ne Weissfisch/Rapfen/Döbel/Barbenbulette für nen festlichen Tisch, ist sicher auch unwidersprochen...

Mit "edel" meinte ich hier also nicht im Sinne von "Edelfisch", sondern "edles Essen, passend zum Fest"...

Missverständlich geschrieben von mir, daher :
SORRY!!!!!!


----------



## Damyl (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fisch zu Weihnachten?*

An Weihnachten bin ich eingeladen. Da gibbets glaub ich Ente.
Aber ich hab mir fest vorgenommen zwischen den Festtagen den schmackofatz-Hecht aus der Kühltruhe in Backfisch zu verwandeln. :q


----------



## JottU (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fisch zu Weihnachten?*

Weihnachten gibts bei uns natürlich auch Fisch. Ausser 1.Feiertag, da kommt die ganze Familie und da wäre es mir zu stressig.

Heilig Abend: Forelle
1.Ft: Hirschrollbraten
2.Ft: Karpfen


----------



## Andal (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fisch zu Weihnachten?*

Ich brauche kein Weihnachten, um mit lieben und werten Menschen ein gutes Essen zu genießen. Ich brauch keinen Karneval, nur um "fröhlich" zu sein....


----------



## feederbrassen (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fisch zu Weihnachten?*

Kein Fisch, wir pflegen hier eine andere Tradition. 
Heilig abend Fondue,mit Rinderfilet Schweinefilet, Gambas und selbst gemachten Soßen etc.
1Feiertag Pute oder Gans mit Klößen und am zweiten wenn Reste da sind rumlag, ansonsten Steaks. :q


----------



## Damyl (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fisch zu Weihnachten?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich brauche kein Weihnachten, um mit lieben und werten Menschen ein gutes Essen zu genießen. Ich brauch keinen Karneval, nur um "fröhlich" zu sein....


Okay, das ist ein Argument. Aber sagst du das auch zu denen die dich einladen wollen ? |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fisch zu Weihnachten?*

Andal interessiert halt die eigentliche Frage nicht 


> Na, Angler - wer bereitet Fisch (als HAUPTGANG; nicht ollen Räucherlachs als Vorspeise!!)* zu Weihnachten zu?*
> 
> Oder bleibt ihr doch eher bei Gans, Ente, Wild etc. statt Karpfen?


aber er will halt trotzdem gerne was dazu schreiben..

Ich wünsch ihm daher von Herzen das ganze Jahr Spaß bei seinen Freunden und Bekannten beim Essen.

Und damit wieder zum eigentlichen Thema ;-))))


Dannggee


----------



## Ele1314 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fisch zu Weihnachten?*

Heiligabend gab es bei uns scön viel Fisch. Drei verschiedene Arten: Kabeljau, Karpfen und Lachforelle. Am besten hat mir die Lachforelle geschmeckt. Dazu schön Kartoffeln und Sauerkraut. Einfach lecker


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fisch zu Weihnachten?*

Vermute hinter der Lachforelle die Lachsforelle, wenngleich der Verschreiber was Sympatisches hat..

Da habt ihr ja net schlecht gelebt!!


----------



## Honeyball (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fisch zu Weihnachten?*

Wir hatten Heiligabend ein kalt-warmes Fischbuffet:

Fjordforellenfilet (Zucht-MeFo aus Norge)
Graved Lachs (selbst eingelegt, aber auch aus Norge-Zucht)
Eismeerkrabben
Heringssalat


----------



## Achim_68 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fisch zu Weihnachten?*

Bei uns gibts Heiligabend traditionell Kartoffelsalat und Würstchen. Und geräucherten Aal und geräucherte Forelle mit Schwarzbrot.


----------



## Lil Torres (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fisch zu Weihnachten?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wir hatten Heiligabend ein kalt-warmes Fischbuffet:
> 
> Fjordforellenfilet (Zucht-*M*eFo aus Norge)



tatsächlich eine mefo?? |kopfkrat ich dachte immer fjordforellen seien normale refo's... 

klingt aber sehr lecker!! #h


----------



## Ele1314 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fisch zu Weihnachten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vermute hinter der Lachforelle die Lachsforelle, wenngleich der Verschreiber was Sympatisches hat..
> 
> Da habt ihr ja net schlecht gelebt!!



Oh, ups  Ja, da war es wohl die LACHforelle D Oh man, aber Lachsforelle schmeckt auch ganz gut:vik:


----------



## dieConny (17. März 2017)

*AW: Fisch zu Weihnachten?*

Bei uns gab es an Heiligabend schön gebratenen Karpfen. Abgesehen von den vielen Gräten hat der ganz gut geschmeckt. Kabeljau war auch dabei, ist aber nicht so mein Geschmack. An Ostern wird es wieder Fisch geben, dann aber Hering und Lachsforelle :m


----------

